# Your favourite watch



## dylain (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys, this is simple 

Simply post a picture of your favourite watch that you own


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Too difficult!

But here's my favourite 24 hour:


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Tough one. Currently it's gotta be this one though...


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't really decide between these two:


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my favorite 24hr watch...


----------



## wellx3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a pic of MALYEL's ( I have one on a 5 ring zulu... soon to be placed on a Helson pvd mesh bracelet), And just seconds ago "pulled the trigger" on the submarine (YANTAR) WOOOOOO HOOOOOOb-):-!


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite is always my newest---so for the last month it's been the Oris Blue Eagles LE










But yesterday I got in a Think The Earth...so it will be the favorite---for a while...:-!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Good job on the Yantar!


----------



## wttj89 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raschid (Dec 30, 2008)

can't decide ...









regards,
raschid


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

raschid said:


> can't decide ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are cool watches, and I like them for being different and 24 hour, but I just can't read the Airnautic pilot and submarine watches for the life of me ( especially the Yantar above left )! Not without a good, long look anyway. Is that just me?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the standard SubMarine/AirNautic 24 hour design. More intuitive for me. 12 on top...hour ring inside the minute ring, which makes sense when the hour hand is shorter than the minute hand. 
I don't own one now because they don't show a second timezone (in these models), and because I have too hard a time switching between 00 and 12 on top (so don't own any 12 on tops right now).


----------



## raschid (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, same here at first. You get used to it rather quickly though. I sort of read the thing like a compass: South is Midnight, SW is 3am, West is 6am, NW is 9am, North is 12 etc.



whifferdill said:


> These are cool watches, and I like them for being different and 24 hour, but I just can't read the Airnautic pilot and submarine watches for the life of me ( especially the Yantar above left )! Not without a good, long look anyway. Is that just me?


----------



## raschid (Dec 30, 2008)

Dennis, the Yantar shows a second time zone via the (very) small 12hour hand.
raschid


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes...I was referring to the standard 24, purist hour watches (without extra hands).


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

I will (hopefully) have this on my wrist next week.
Falcon Watch Co. is to recieve their Glycine shipment today
and William will be contacting me to finalize the sale one he has
inspected and tested the inventory.










I originally contacted William on April 22nd to get on his list.
I emailed him again yesterday and he told me that FedEx was
scheduled to make delivery this morning. b-) With that kind of 
timing I'm pretty sure I was meant to have this watch.

I'll post pics and my impressions once it arrives.

~Drew


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Excellent! I was wondering when Falcon would get these in.


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> Excellent! I was wondering when Falcon would get these in.


You had better give William a call right away. He only got two of the Purist models (3887.11/66-TB9) in. According to William the watch is on a brown leather strap and the extra strap is unique to the Base 22. It is black leather on the underside and hi-tec tissue "ballistic" on the side that shows. There are two "keepers", the first one has the Glycine logo on it and the second one is plain, the buckle has Glycine on it too.

I may have this tomorrow afternoon or Saturday at the latest. Pics will follow shortly.

Good luck in your quest!

~Drew


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

RVO3VOM said:


> You had better give William a call right away. He only got two of the Purist models (3887.11/66-TB9) in. According to William the watch is on a brown leather strap and the extra strap is unique to the Base 22. It is black leather on the underside and hi-tec tissue "ballistic" on the side that shows. There are two "keepers", the first one has the Glycine logo on it and the second one is plain, the buckle has Glycine on it too.
> 
> I may have this tomorrow afternoon or Saturday at the latest. Pics will follow shortly.
> 
> ...


i have this strap on my wrist right now. it is really confortable but i think brown straps fit this watch better.

i wonder if this strap is waterproof though.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Can't supply a picture. I don't own my favourite watch, because I haven't found it yet.
What I would like is something with a simple uncluttered dial with 12 at the top, but solar-powered and radio-controlled like a Citizen EcoDrive.


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I love this two ones:


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

For the moment, my latest:










In the long run:








The Speedbird III

All time:
Undecided. Could turn out to be:








or


----------

